
Automatic braking system prevented further deaths in Berlin attack - julianpye
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.morgenpost.de%2Fberlin%2Farticle209107211%2FBerichte-Automatisches-Bremssystem-verhinderte-weitere-Tote.html%3Futm_source%3Ddlvr.it%26utm_medium%3Dtwitter&edit-text=&act=url
======
julianpye
Haven't found a better translated source yet, but this is trending in Germany.
According to some other sources, the system overrides driver controls one
second after a collision has occured.

